# How to put stripes into carpets



## tinkler (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi ,

im realy strugling with being able to do this , can you please help me with ??


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Clean, finish by wiping towards you and then run a credit card away from you as even as you can, practice make perfect :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Stiff carpet/interior brush
Get all the fibres up
Brush top to bottom
Next line
Bottom to top
Repeat


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I've never seen the appeal of this  they're carpets. Not a football pitch :lol: you wouldn't do it to your living room carpet either


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Hoover the carpet then with the nozzle go up and down in opersite lines 

^ ^
| | | |
| | | |
| | | |
| | | |
v v


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

S1600Marc said:


> I've never seen the appeal of this  they're carpets. Not a football pitch :lol: you wouldn't do it to your living room carpet either


Its a way of showing the customer you have hoovered


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

S1600Marc said:


> I've never seen the appeal of this  they're carpets. Not a football pitch :lol: you wouldn't do it to your living room carpet either


And I have tried doing it in my living room :lol:


----------



## tinkler (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi 
thanks for the replies , no just because it looks good in my oppinion.

Is it better to do this with the carpets slightly damp as iv seen people tend to do this striping when the carpests have been washed 

thanks

Jamie


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

tinkler said:


> Hi
> thanks for the replies , no just because it looks good in my oppinion.
> 
> Is it better to do this with the carpets slightly damp as iv seen people tend to do this striping when the carpests have been washed
> ...


Yes whilst their damp, and my customers like the stripes :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

tinkler said:


> Hi
> thanks for the replies , no just because it looks good in my oppinion.
> 
> Is it better to do this with the carpets slightly damp as iv seen people tend to do this striping when the carpests have been washed
> ...


Never had a problem with dry carpets


----------



## tinkler (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you for you help


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

kempe said:


> And I have tried doing it in my living room :lol:


I did this too a number of years ago. two sons (5 and 8) played football in room. Said it was like wembley only warmer.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a matter of moving the pile back and forth

Various brushes can achieve this


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

S1600Marc said:


> I've never seen the appeal of this  they're carpets. Not a football pitch :lol: you wouldn't do it to your living room carpet either


Err, i do it in my living room.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Anything that has a flat edge will do the trick and as already said, up one way then down the next which creates the retro corduroy stripe finish. Never appealed to me and have had majority of my clients more pleased with teh pile all brushed one way so its flush and uniform. Horses for course of course but think it looks fuggly.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

What's the point though?


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

The Detail Doctor said:


> What's the point though?


Anal :doublesho


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The Detail Doctor said:


> What's the point though?


Exactly, wouldn't the mats cover it anyway?.....


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Looks good, right up until you use the car...


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I sometimes do the carpets, but if they have mats I'll do the mats. I wouldn't do the 'hump' between the front and rear seats though.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

kempe said:


> Its a way of showing the customer you have hoovered


Surely the fact that there would be no  and stains on the floor would indicate you've done that lol.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I think it just lets people know you've taken the time to do it!!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I think it just lets people know you've taken the time to do it!!


Or wasted time putting stripes in the carpet when you could have been cleaning.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks awful!


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

I always re set the pile in one direction after vacuuming and that is the way my customers like it


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A cars interiors not exactly center court at Wimbledon so why do it,looks tacky imo.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

suspal said:


> A cars interiors not exactly center court at Wimbledon so why do it,looks tacky imo.


+1 on that.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

looks nasty like a badly done brazillian


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Would be a weird world if everyone was the same

In that not has anyone tried the old Italian ovel football pitch


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

S1600Marc said:


> I've never seen the appeal of this  they're carpets. Not a football pitch :lol: you wouldn't do it to your living room carpet either


..........same here


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

'Lawn mower' stripes on my B8.5 Audi S4 Black Edition Saloon interior mats :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363500







:lol:


----------

